# Izzy's first trip to the ocean



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Brought Izzy to Stoddard's Neck Dog Park in Hingham, MA. She had a great time but unfortunately, we would up at TUFTS ER in Walpole last night with a huge gash through one of her front paw pads. She must have either cut it by a rock, shell or glass. It was a very low tide and it was soooo rocky. She will be fine....on meds for five days and the dressing comes off tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Accidents happen, I am so sorry. She is sooo cute.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no. not a good way to have your first beach trip end. Poor girl. She looks beautiful in the waves.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks like she had a great time in the water. But what golden doesn't? Hope she is back to normal in no time.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry for the bad luck 'cuz there's nothing more fun than a dog's lst trip to ocean! hopes for a quick heal


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay for Izzy in the water!!!! Sorry about her paw, I bet though she thinks it was well worth it


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am sure she thinks that it was worth it, but it was such a mud hole! Have to find a better and sandier spot next time.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww I love the way she jumps in and out of the water like a fish! It looks like she had a good time for sure. I hope her paw heals quickly. Poor Izzy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope her paw heals up quickly! Glad she had fun!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ditto what JoEllen said


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Today is Monday and she seems to be not limping as much. I am taking the bandages off tonight to take a look at it. She has 3 more days of antibiotics. I guess no swimming this week.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Ack, poor Izzy! I think it's supposed to rain for much of this week, so maybe she won't mind being a little lazy and cozy while she heals. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww! Hope she heels quickly! At least she is stylin' with her cute girlie pink bandage!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Izzy cut her foot, that really stinks on her first outing, looks like she had a great time. Hope she heals quickly.

We have trouble with oyster shells here, they can cause a very nasty gash.


----------

